# Original song - public opinion appreciated



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

This will be text heavy, so I'll post the link right away for any inclined to listen, but don't want to read the origins of the song. It is one I'm planning to work into my maritime album project, so feedback would be greatly appreciated on the song itself (it's been a long day at work, so the singing and playing are not at par...apologies).


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-981883998-857219485%2Fthe-sentinels

The title of the song, The Sentinels, refers to two headstones - the graves of my grandparents on my father's side. Both are buried at the traditional burial site of that family, on a plain above a large sandy beach on Old Fort Island - this is where they lived most of their lives (spring/summer/fall). My parents generation were the last of those who still practice transhumance (floating the family house from the mainland to the islands to be nearer cod fishing berths, then back before freeze-up). Both of these stones can be seen glinting in the sun from well off the island when out on the fishing grounds.

My grandfather was a renowned carpenter - he would leave town in late spring with a saw, hammer and nails, and return in a boat. I had the privilege of building boats with my own father, who'd learned the craft from him. He was a beloved figure in my small town - a singer, and consummate story-teller - someone you did not want to anything slightly funny or goofy around...it'd be known across town pretty quickly. He passed away when I was 12 - he lived next door to us and was a daily fixture in my life.

My grandmother passed on Christmas Eve the year I turned 2. She was the original helicopter parent, from all accounts. Those who recall remind me of her telling my father he could go swimming as long as he didn't get in the water when he was a child. She loved children, she was as tough as nails, and she was a musician. Her main instrument was the old air organ that was in the Anglican Church. She could play the fast jigs and reels on it that no local accordion player could keep up with. The organ, from reports, got destroyed after being carried from house party to house party. After she took sick, kids at the houses she was at would operate the foot pumps so she could play it.

When I wrote this song, we'd just lost a loved one much too young. I guess this song was my way of remembering the past, dealing with the present, and looking to the future. It's one that, given its personal nature, I'm not sure is suitable for public play, or even something others would want to listen to. Most of the maritime oriented songs I've written are tied to things that are important to me, but that always makes me worry the songs are just too personal. I've come to greatly appreciate the helpful feedback many of you on here have offered, and thought I'd run it by this court of public opinion.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, let me be the first to say bravo.

Beautifully emotional, and begging for harmonies (and a little mandolin).

I'd stand on stage with you any time.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Thank you, Mike - I appreciate that, and would gladly share a stage with you. I have done recordings with a couple harmonies on there, and it did sound much fuller - that is my goal for the recorded version. I actually have a fiddle player lined up with add more backing, but a mandolin is an interesting thought.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I can definitely hear Stan's influence on your music.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

or squeeze box......Everything else is perfect ... love it


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Great songs with emotional depth and strong story lines often come from personal experience, including loss of family members and comrades. 

Well done, and thanks for sharing the story and your talent!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

You're a great singer Brent!


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I love everything about this. If I were in the audience I'd be captured by your pre song explanation of what I was about to enjoy. The lyrics are so true and heartfelt, I was pulled in from the beginning. To my listening I can hear a little Lightfoot in your delivery. My brother is a piper and to me the small pipes would bring in an interesting layer as well. Bravo!


----------



## canuck6string (Mar 1, 2015)

I catch hints of Gordon Lightfoot in your voice. Was he an influence?

I enjoy the power and simplicity of a guitar and a voice. Well done, sir.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Well done, great work. Wonderful song.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

canuck6string said:


> I catch hints of Gordon Lightfoot in your voice. Was he an influence?
> 
> I enjoy the power and simplicity of a guitar and a voice. Well done, sir.


I've certainly always been a fan of Lightfoot - great writing (word and sound), and a great singer, but I'd probably have to give a bigger nod to Stan Rogers as far as influence.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I really enjoyed it Brent! There's nothing to critique here.... a Brilliant storytelling composition about Family.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I predict you'll be a big hit down east, really good stuff.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Top shelf, Brent, TOP SHELF! Loved that and appreciated the back story as well.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I dug it, both the song and the performance.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Guys, really my sincerest thanks for the kind words. I really appreciate the support, and I seriously hope none of them are because you don't want to come across as insulting or anything - I've been writing across genres for a long time, and I have a thick skin, so I always welcome critique and constructive criticism. My concern with this song is its personal nature, and I'm coming away from this thinking it's something (at least you guys as) an audience would appreciate, which is very encouraging. 

Again, a humble thank you.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey man, I wouldn't worry about the personal nature of the song. I think that is part of why it comes across so well, along with your excellent guitar playing and singing. I think its full of emotion and would catch people when played live.


----------

